# Looking For Special Material



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

After finally getting a chance to upgrade my shop, I have an idea that I need help finding. Does anyone know where to find whiteboard material? I want to put a dry erase face on one of the cabinet doors. My local woodworking stores do not have this (Rockler, Woodcraft, etc.) Thanks in advance. -Derek


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Derek, you should find the white board at a craft store like Michael's or one of the office supply places. You should be able to use the markers with smooth white Formica as well and you can get that at HD, Lowe's or most lumber yards.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

the home depot by me has hardboard with a slick white finish that looks like a whiteboard..I don't know how well it would work. It was either in the sheet goods section or over by the tileboard paneling for tub surrounds.
Greg


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, Home Depot sells the dry erase board. Not sure if they sell it in 4 x 8 sheets but I know they do in 2 x 4 sheets. 

Corey


----------



## nephron (Dec 29, 2011)

*whiteboard material*



gregW said:


> the home depot by me has hardboard with a slick white finish that looks like a whiteboard..I don't know how well it would work. It was either in the sheet goods section or over by the tileboard paneling for tub surrounds.
> Greg


Derek, I know this post is 5 years too late..., but I was wondering if you found anything. I've used the whiteboard from home depot and just screwed it into the wall before, and it works great. It's great to use for studying or for kids. I'm going to make another one. I am looking for other alternatives to make it nicer and would be interested in your design or thoughts...


----------

